# Honda Carb Rejet Info Needed For Both HS and HSS Models Wanted Factoring In Elevation



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I know this has been posted but can not find using the search function which brings up 500 results.

I need a chart on rejetting for Honda carbs for both HS and HSS models due to elevation.


I know it is here somewhere but can not find it. This time of year it is one of the most common questions asked in my Honda group.

Thanks In advance.

I looked in in tabora's excellent Honda Info Repository but could not find it.


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> ...can not find using the search function...


Newb... 

I'll now show myself the door...

😅


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

phendric said:


> Newb...
> 
> I'll now show myself the door...
> 
> 😅


i guess i deserved that , haha.......but 500 results on this subject. you're good at this .......find it........i'll buy you a beer.
I hate messaging tabora on this. he has helped me and every one else so much .


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> .......find it........


Not sure what specific thread you're thinking of, but here's one with 45 pages of Honda specific jet stuff, including some stuff about sizing at altitude.









Re-jetting


I have a new 1332 just traded in a brand new 9-28 (it was way underpowered, trading in a brand new machine cost me $800 bucks) I still felt the 1332 was underpowered so I increased the primary jet by .002 and it woke the machine up. From what I have read California emissions has forced Honda to...




www.snowblowerforum.com





???


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

Or this one? See Post #8?









Re-jetting carburetor


I ordered my Honda HSS928a snowblower and it came from Michigan I live in Utah at 5700 foot elevation I contacted Honda and they told me I needed a number 82 jet how exactly do I change it do I just drop the float bowl an use and use a flathead screwdriver to take it out? I’ve searched...




www.snowblowerforum.com





Gx270
Up to 2500’ - #92
2500’ to 4000’ - #90
4000’ to 6000’ -#88
6000’+ - #85 stock


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

phendric said:


> Not sure what the thread is, but here's one with 45 pages of Honda specific jet stuff, including some stuff about sizing at altitude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay, find the relevant post on those 45 pages....
I'm living on borrowed time.....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

phendric said:


> Or this one? See Post #8?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. this is a good start. I know a member here posted the whole chart for every model. trying to find.
once again. thanks. owe you a beer.


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> okay, find the relevant post on those 45 pages....


I asked for that...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

does anyone know these jet recommendations are the same for both HS and HSS models for the same size engine?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

phendric said:


> I asked for that...


I really do appreciate your help......the grumpy ol troll ( my grand daughter calls me that ) I think its from Dora The Explorer cartoon show.
I wrote her out of the will for that....


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> find the relevant post on those 45 pages


Post #850?









Re-jetting


The Honda engineers hands were tied by the EPA. That is what I think also, another reason why I did the rejet and RPM increase




www.snowblowerforum.com





Your thoughts are correct, but perhaps your particular engine/location/fuel spec needs something more like a #88?
GX270 HS928K0 (1998-2011)
High Elevation 99101-ZH8-0880 JET, MAIN (#88)
Mid Elevation 99101-ZH8-0900 JET, MAIN (#90)
Low Elevation 99101-ZH8-0920 JET, MAIN (#92)

GX270 HS928K1 (2011-2015)
High Elevation 99101-ZH8-0800 JET, MAIN (#80)
Mid Elevation 99101-ZH8-0820 JET, MAIN (#82)
Low Elevation 99101-ZH8-0850 JET, MAIN (#85)


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

Or #813?









Re-jetting


The Honda engineers hands were tied by the EPA. That is what I think also, another reason why I did the rejet and RPM increase




www.snowblowerforum.com





GX390:

Up to 500’ - #110
500’ to 3000’ - #108
3000’ to 6000’ - #105
6000’+ - #102 stock
And for the GX270:

Up to 500’ - #92
500’ to 3000’ - #90
3000’ to 6000’ - #88
6000’+ - #85 stock


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

Or #659?









Re-jetting


Already seeing Winter show its face. A skiff today. Nothing like parts of the Dakotas got last week! Just installed my .042 jet today. Took a bit longer than 10 minutes as some of you have said. First thing...I marked the bowl and carb for alignment. I had to grind the shank of my screwdriver a...




www.snowblowerforum.com





It doesn't have altitudes, but it has a bunch of engines & multiple jets for each one:


_Years in parenthesis are production dates, not model dates. Honda does not use model years._

*Jet, Main, GX Series, Genuine Honda, GX120 thru GX390 series:*

GX160 HS624K1 (1992-1996)
GX200 HS724 (1998-early 2015)
GX200 HSS724 (2015-2018)
# 70 | 0.70 mm .0276" | 99101-ZK7-0700 | HSS724A
# 72 | 0.72 mm .0283" | 99101-ZH8-0720 | HSS724A
# 75 | 0.75 mm .0295" | 99101-ZH8-0750 | HS624K1, HS724, HSS724A (Stock)
# 78 | 0.78 mm .0307" | 99101-124-0780 |

GX270 HSS928 (2015-2018)
GX270 HS928K1 (2011-2015)
# 80 | 0.80 mm .0307" | 99101-ZH8-0800 | HSS928A
# 82 | 0.82 mm .0323" | 99101-ZH8-0820 | HSS928A
# 85 | 0.85 mm .0335" | 99101-ZH8-0850 | HS928K1, HSS928A (Stock)

GX240 HS828K0 (1991-1998)
GX270 HS928K0 (1998-2011)
# 88 | 0.88 mm .0346" | 99101-ZF5-0880 | HS828
# 90 | 0.90 mm .0354" | 99101-ZF5-0900 | HS828
# 92 | 0.92 mm .0362" | 99101-ZF5-0920 | HS828, HS928 (Stock)

GX390 HS1332 (2011-2015) & HSS1332A (2015-2018)
GX340 HS1132 (1997-2011)
# 95 | 0.95 mm .0374" | 99101-ZH8-0950 | HSS1332A
# 98 | 0.98 mm .0386" | 99101-ZH7-0980 | HS1132 (GX340 Stock)
# 100 | 1.00 mm .0394" | 99101-ZH8-1000 | HSS1332A
# 102 |1.02 mm .0402" | 99101-ZH8-1020 | HS1332, HSS1332A (GX390 Stock)
# 105 | 1.05 mm .0413" | 99101-ZH8-1050
# 108 | 1.08 mm .0425" | 99101-ZH8-1080
# 110 |1.10 mm .0433" | 99101-ZH8-1100 | _Sweet spot for 2015-2018 GX390_
# 112 | 1.12 mm .0441" | 99101-ZH8-1120


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I think I'll take the time and reread this whole thread. My info has to be correct for my members.

thanks. I also need to learn how to post links. LOL. and research better.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> I think I'll take the time and reread this whole thread. My info has to be correct for my members.


Seriously, G.O.T.???

What @phendric found for you up above is pretty much the story... Whatever was stock for the HS machines is typically the correct answer for the HS/HSS machines at altitude, and then larger going down towards sea level. Here are my notes for the GX390 (not a bible, but based on feedback - @Breckcapt's local Honda shop did #108 way up where he is in the nosebleed seats):

GX390 HS1332 (2011-2015) & HSS1332A (2015-)
# 95 | 0.95 mm .0374" | 99101-ZH8-0950 | Super Lean
# 98 | 0.98 mm .0386" | 99101-ZH8-0980 | Extra Lean
# 100 | 1.00 mm .0394" | 99101-ZH8-1000 | Lean 8000'+
# 102 | 1.02 mm .0402" | 99101-ZH8-1020 | (Stock) 6000'+
# 105 | 1.05 mm .0413" | 99101-ZH8-1050 | 3000’ to 6000’
# 108 | 1.08 mm .0425" | 99101-ZH8-1080 | 1500’ to 3000’
# 110 | 1.10 mm .0433" | 99101-ZH8-1100 | (New Stock HSS /A Rev) Sea Level to 1500'
# 112 | 1.12 mm .0441" | 99101-ZH8-1120 | Sea Level Sub-Zero Temps?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Seriously, G.O.T.???
> 
> What @phendric found for you up above is pretty much the story... Whatever was stock for the HS machines is typically the correct answer for the HS/HSS machines at altitude, and then larger going down towards sea level. Here are my notes for the GX390 (not a bible, but based on feedback - @Breckcapt's local Honda shop did #108 way up where he is in the nosebleed seats):
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. . I'm not as technically aware as you or as many others here.


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

tabora said:


> G.O.T.???


What's this acronym? This site lists 27 - I personally like "Great Orthogonality Theorem" and "Glutamic Oxalic Transaminase"


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

phendric said:


> What's this acronym? This site lists 27 - I personally like "Great Orthogonality Theorem" and "Glutamic Oxalic Transaminase"


grumpy ol troll

name fits most of time.......

'working on g.o.a.t. but that's gonna take some more time......


----------

